# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Những câu chuyện thành công với phần mềm mô phỏng femap của siemens

## MassTech

Download dùng thử FEMAP miễn phí:
http://www.plm.automation.siemens.co...ION=1189811524

*
1.DURALDUR, công ty sản xuất linh kiện ô tô của Italia, thử nghiệm thành công nguyên mẫu ảo động cơ PISTON với FEMAP để TIẾT KIỆM THỜI GIAN và TIỀN BẠC:*

Kết quả thu được bao gồm các mẫu động cơ piston vật lý đầu tiên rất giống với các sản phẩm cuối cùng, thúc đẩy dự án hoàn thành nhanh hơn, với chi phí thấp hơn.  Sản phẩm được thiết kế, phân tích, và kiểm thử tốt tiết kiệm rất nhiều chi phí trong quá trình sản xuất thử (prototype), giảm tổn hao nguyên vật liệu, chi phí, thời gian từ lúc sản xuất thử đến lúc đưa vào sản xuất hàng loạt.
Xem thêm:
http://www.plm.automation.siemens.co...tTemplate=1481



*2.	Nhà sản xuất thiết bị tàu hỏa GLEISFREI tại Italia cắt giảm 25% chi phí sản xuất và chi phí nguyên vật liệu với FEMAP:*

•Thách thức:
Thử nghiệm, phân tích và đánh giá một loạt mẫu thử khung xe tàu hỏa và tối ưu hóa thiết kế tránh định cỡ quá kích thước gây tốn kém. 
•Kết quả thu được:
Xác định được lỗi thiết kế trên những mẫu xe hiện có và tạo kích cỡ chính xác cho những mẫu thiết kế mới. Chi phí sản xuất và chi phí nguyên vật liệu được cắt giảm 25% khi sử dụng phần mềm FEMAP của Siemens PLM Software.

Xem thêm:
http://www.plm.automation.siemens.co...tTemplate=1481

----------

